# SVCC is moving!



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey everyone 

Apologies for the rather commercial post but here goes anyways...

After an exciting first year in business we are moving to a nicer and more convenient location (more on that later) but of course moving requires a moving sale. 

All our NIB inventory is 25% off. We have a decent selection of Conti & Vittoria tires, Hammer Nutrition, Look & Crank Brothers pedals, as well as chains/cassettes/etc. 

All our rental & demo gear is available at just above our cost. We have a size run of Look 585s built with a mix of Ultegra & D/A 10speed and a couple of Lynskey Ti bikes (a size M/L and a size XL) available between $3000 and $3500. We also have a handful of Reynolds carbon demo wheels available. Finally, we have some really nice indoor trainers from Inside Ride & Tacx that would help you keep in shape over the winter. 

Shoot me an email (please DO NOT PM me) if you are interested in any of the above. 

Our new home is across the street from the Campbell Pruneyard, still a few blocks from the LG Creek trail but also easily accessible from the VTA light rail station! Our ever popular fit studio is getting a makeover to be even more high-tech and provide better service and we've brought on one new product line (Cyfac) for next year. 

We'll send a note about an opening party & ride later this month as we get closer to being in the new site. 

Cheers,


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

Can't wait to see the new shop Karl! 

BTW - got clearance from the household financial controller on the new road frame...WOOHOO!!! 
I was pretty set on that 585 frame but I'm eyein' those Cyfac's now to....the std geometry Cadence or Infini Carbone looks right up my alley and in my price range
Need to get in the shop to discuss further and figure out sizing.

MSH


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Congratulations Karl and Alex! I wish you all the best in your new location!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow, got to see some Cyfacs in the flesh last week when visiting SVCC to pick up my club gear. WOW, those are some really beautiful frames!!!


----------



## MichiganMat (Oct 19, 2008)

You guys will be just around the corner from me, looking forward to coming by and seeing the new shop


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

We're getting pretty close to being ready for bizness here in the new office. Should have the doors open by Monday. 

For those of you familiar with Campbell, we're right across the street from the Pruneyard next to Thai Orchid: 

880 E Campbell Ave 
Suite 105 

We're in the same building as the nail salon but on the back side. Come get a manicure and a bike fit. You'll look and feel mahhhhvelous! 

Hopefully see some of you guys in the dirt for Turkey day ride tomorrow. Look for us in the SVCC kits. 

Cheers,


----------

